# So my laptop can't play .gif



## Xaerun (Feb 28, 2009)

I have an Acer TravelMate 4730 (inb4 LOLACER) and it has a whole bunch of issues that range from "aww, isn't that sweet" to absolute SHIT.
To name a few.



It cannot play .gif files. It will stay on the first frame.
Using Vista, if you type "Adobe" into the searchbar on the Start menu, explorer will encounter and error and need to close.
In the Windows/system32 folder, every file is duplicated.
It cannot find basic exes. Several links in the control panel are broken because of this; you must manually dig up the exe.
Searching for the letter "V" in the Start menu will also end explorer.
Despite being an administrator (and the only) account, I do not have administrator priveledges.
Multiple installers do not work as it cannot find MSIEXEC.exe (it is there. It got to the point where I stood up in class and shouted at the screen "THE FILE'S RIGHT THERE, DON'T GIVE ME THIS SHIT" while pointing at it.)
That's all I can think of right now... anyone got any ideas on how I can address these issues?


----------



## Runefox (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh, boy, that's pretty serious. Let's see...

The first thing you should do is reboot into Safe Mode with Networking (holding F8 before the Vista loading bar appears should show the menu with this option). When you're presented with the Welcome Screen, choose the Administrator account (the actual Administrator account). With any luck, this account shouldn't be locked out of anything. Hopefully, whatever it is that hit you won't be running in Safe Mode, but that's not guaranteed.

Now, head over and grab Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware, install and run it (let it update). Scan your computer with it and remove anything it finds. Next, grab Spybot: Search & Destroy and install it. Let it update, and do a full scan of your system, removing anything that you find.

Regardless as to what antivirus software you're using, you're going to want to completely remove it, since it's been compromised in the worst possible way here. I'd recommend downloading AVG Free and giving your system a good scrubbing with it afterward, but I should note that you need to do this from normal mode.

Once all that is done, you're going to want to run a file check to be sure that you Windows files aren't corrupt. You need to be in normal mode to do this, so reboot first if you haven't already. Begin by holding the Windows key and pressing R. This should pop up the Run dialogue box. In this, type _sfc /scannow_ and hit enter. You will need your Vista disc to restore any corrupted files it finds. Once this is done, Windows, at least, will be at its core good to go. I must warn you that these things might not fix everything; If not, then you may be looking at a more in-depth look, or maybe even a backup and format of your hard drive.

Depending on your skill with the computer, you may be able to do more, but I'm not confident in recommending an attempt if you're not familiar with how Windows works. If you are, however, download Autoruns, which will give you fine control over everything attached to your system, including drivers and other things that are normally hidden. Be very careful when using this program - While it can do a lot of good, it can do a lot of harm if you disable the wrong things. A coworker of mine once disabled both the video driver _and_ the VGA fallback driver. That was a fun trip to the recovery console. In the case that an entry in Autoruns won't remove even in Safe Mode, you'll need to take note (using a pencil and paper) the full path and filename of each of those entries. Once done, boot from your Vista disc and choose to repair, and then choose to open a command prompt. Go to each path, and delete each file. Once that's done, reboot, and clean up the mess. With that done, you should be good to go.

... OK, OK. If you find that the above isn't working and you're not willing or able to backup/format, then there IS one thing that you can do that would allow me to see what you see when you run Autoruns, which in turn should be able to let me tell you what to remove. After Autoruns is up and running, and after the list has been completely built, go to File, then click Save... - Save the .arn file, and upload/link it here. I'll be able to see your entries, and tell you what's good and what's not.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 28, 2009)

Runefox said:
			
		

> Perfect Advice


Plus one Internets for you, good Sir.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 28, 2009)

I do not have access to a Vista disc; it is installed on a school licence and the school's solution for everything is reimage. If that doesn't work, do it again.

Currently in the process of doing everything else, thanks for the advice.


----------



## SnowFox17 (Feb 28, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> I do not have access to a Vista disc; it is installed on a school licence and the school's solution for everything is reimage. If that doesn't work, do it again.
> 
> Currently in the process of doing everything else, thanks for the advice.



Tell the school that the IT Technician needs to check the computer/ lappy and have it fixed.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 28, 2009)

Make a disk, if you own the key it isn't against the law to copy the disk for backup purposes, you have it legally.

Burn off a torrent or something.


----------



## SnowFox17 (Feb 28, 2009)

Its school issued, they would hold the keys.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 28, 2009)

Do you happen to know anyone who has a Vista disc? It doesn't even really need to match your own version (the discs are all the same). You will need it to restore any corrupted Windows files, and in the event that you run into something that won't go away, you will need it (or another utility disc like Hiren's (illegal but oh so useful) or a Linux LiveCD) to remove the locked files.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 28, 2009)

Vista can't play GIFs properly.. sadly enough
run them in firefox.

the rest might be a bad install..


----------



## hitokage (Mar 1, 2009)

Use Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder to get the key they used for Vista.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 1, 2009)

That'd be useful, except a re-image would actually be faster and simpler than doing a reinstall from scratch. The drivers, base software, and everything else should already be loaded onto the image, and the whole process should take 30 minutes or less, compared to hours if you had to track down drivers and break out the discs for your office suite, etc (but of course everyone uses OpenOffice.org anyway, right?).


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

Get something, _anything_, but an Acer.

Guarantee it'll help.  Or at least it can't hurt.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 1, 2009)

To add to Nylak's advice: stay away from Gateway, too! The damn power button on this thing fell in exactly after the first month! Damn Wal-Mart's policy...


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 1, 2009)

Vista cannot play gifs in any form of windows explorer, IE and firefox work ok.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 1, 2009)

furcity said:


> Vista cannot play gifs in any form of windows explorer, IE and firefox work ok.



Wat.


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 1, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Wat.



Newf, I've got 2 PC's with Vista on and in any way shape and or form they cannot play GIF as animated....

However opening the GIF in IE or Firefox does the trick.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 1, 2009)

Then it can play GIF? It's the program, not the OS.

And yes Vista's Picture Viewer can play GIF's, at least for me. Maybe it's a update or something, I don't know.

Any program that can play/open GIFs can, it's not the OS unless you're corrupted.
IE can play gifs, I know this; IE is standard on Vista.


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 1, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Then it can play GIF? It's the program, not the OS.
> 
> And yes Vista's Picture Viewer can play GIF's, at least for me. Maybe it's a update or something, I don't know.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I do believe your right about it being a update.. I will have to have a look about for it though.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 1, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Then it can play GIF? It's the program, not the OS.
> 
> And yes Vista's Picture Viewer can play GIF's, at least for me. Maybe it's a update or something, I don't know.



I can't even get photo gallery to look at a .gif o.o; and I keep everything updated.


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 1, 2009)

Can you believe I am using a G4 Apple and cannot load the newest OSX? I can't load Adobe Flash Player 10 because of it and I have to watch Youtube on my Wii.


----------



## Eevee (Mar 1, 2009)

doesn't the Wii have like Flash 7 on it?


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 1, 2009)

Eevee said:


> doesn't the Wii have like Flash 7 on it?


 You mean it never updates its Flash Player? I always get a message saying I need to update my Flash Plug-in on the computer, but not on my Wii.


----------

